# Webservice als Client aufrufen



## TrueSpirit (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf einem lokalen Glassfish-Server einen Webservice bereitgestellt und möchte diesen vom Client aus aufrufen. 

Wie kann ich den Webservice vom Client aus aufrufen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (15. Dez 2011)

über localhost?? oder was meinst du?


----------



## gman (15. Dez 2011)

Hi,

mit wsimport kannst du dir Java-Klassen für den Klient erstellen lassen.
Diese kannst du dann "in deinem Client" (was auch immer das ist) nutzen.

wsimport: JAX-WS RI 2.1.1 -- wsimport


----------

